# Orchestral Mixing with Jake Jackson



## composerboy (Jan 3, 2017)

Has anyone done the online film orchestra mixing masterclass with Jake Jackson at Thinkspace Education?

Thanks!

Ken


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jan 3, 2017)

Yes, and it was well worth it for me. A bit less relevant if all your orchestral stuff is samples but worth checking out. He's done a couple of in-depth mixing vids on YouTube so check out his spitfire one first and see if you think more of that would be useful.


----------



## composerboy (Jan 3, 2017)

wilx said:


> Yes, and it was well worth it for me. A bit less relevant if all your orchestral stuff is samples but worth checking out. He's done a couple of in-depth mixing vids on YouTube so check out his spitfire one first and see if you think more of that would be useful.


Great, thanks for getting back to me about this! Have you ever done the Mixing with the Masters masterclasses?


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jan 3, 2017)

No - I saw some of the Alan Meyerson clips but haven't looked into it yet. Might sign up later this year and check it out.

These are the free JJ ones:


----------



## Karma (Jan 3, 2017)

I bought it recently. It was especially helpful for me as a lot of my template is Spitfire, and a lot of the techniques he uses work very well with their samples. I wouldn't have many negatives towards it.


----------



## dawelsch (Dec 21, 2018)

I think his Mix Template is brilliant. He's a big fan of balancing by using clip gain on the Edit screen which, by listening to the fabulous scores he's mixed, seems to work pretty well.

I watch his YouTube videos multiple times and always pick something up. Highly recommended.


----------

